# Paramedic jobs at San Diego AMR



## Surf831 (May 3, 2012)

I just went down to San Diego and took the written test for SD AMR. I scored an 88%. 

Does anyone know when they are going to be hiring for paramedics again? 

The guy that gave me the test said they usually have a new hire orientation every month! 

Also the medic test was a lot of BLS and the last part was ALS questions. 

Thanks


----------



## EMSpursuit (May 3, 2012)

Nice score.  How well do they pay Medics down there?


----------



## laelani (May 3, 2012)

There seems to be a bit of a waiting list for AMR SD


----------



## Surf831 (May 3, 2012)

laelani. Do you work for AMR SD?


----------



## laelani (May 3, 2012)

No   I just know several Medics that have applied recently.


----------



## Surf831 (May 3, 2012)

EMSpursuit, I'm not sure what medics make down there but I heard it's not that much, but the way I look at it is that people are probably leaving for better paying locations so that means more jobs. lol


----------



## laelani (May 3, 2012)

True.  Its a shame that SD doesnt pay more.  You would think it would!


----------



## Surf831 (May 3, 2012)

Right on, ya well hopefully some medic slots open down there, when did your buddies take their written test?


----------



## laelani (May 3, 2012)

Somewhere within the last 2 months.  Alot of them are working for BLS until a Medic job opens


----------



## Surf831 (May 3, 2012)

yaya, well thanks for the info, maybe i'll see your friends next time they test.


----------



## exodus (May 3, 2012)

Iirc, my old partner got hired starting around 11 as a medic.


----------



## almostmedic (May 15, 2012)

Ive been on the "hire list" after passing the written/skills/interview for about 2 months now. Everyone I talk to down there says the hire list is pretty long because fire hasn't been hiring for so long. It sounds like san diego might be putting through 2 full academies so hopefully there will be some movement.


----------



## surfinluke (Aug 26, 2013)

Just put in an app and took the written at AMR-SD and figured I would just use the same thread. Anyone know any updated info about the waiting list or just hurry up and wait?


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 26, 2013)

If I apply (and get hired) as an EMT-B in San Diego AMR, would I be on a BLS IFT only rig? Or partnered with a medic on a 911 ALS rig? Somewhere in between? 

Are the AMR medics in charge of a 911 medical scene? Or is FD? How is the San Diego County/City 911 system set up? I'm in LA Co, so I know here FD ALS always responds and is always in charge. And who else besides AMR and R/M run 911 in the county?

I know, lots of questions, but thanks in advance if you can answer any of them!


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Aug 27, 2013)

You will not be on ALS, those are dual medic. Fire is not in charge especially in certain cities like Chula Vista where they are just getting ALS back in the fire side.  That being said, when you work as a private and interact with employees of the city you contract for (fire) you generally show respect.


----------

